
Aroma: Using ML for Code Recommendation - stareatgoats
https://code.fb.com/developer-tools/aroma/
======
instance
Discussion from 4 days ago:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19606794](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19606794)

~~~
stareatgoats
Thanks. Same article but different URL, so Algolia didn't find it. Should have
used keywords I guess!

